# Sneaking in your dog to restaurants



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I am really annoyed by this whole topic. I know that you really aren't supposed to bring dogs to restaurants. However, we have done it many times now. I know its wrong, but on weekends we are out for a whole day and we have Miko with us and he stays so quiet in his Juicy bag that we just do it all the time. Why is it so wrong? Someone on another forum suggested its not "fun" for the dog. Well, I disagree. We always put the bag on a chair and he either faces the window or some other view that he finds entertaining. I always feed him before or during our meal. If he didn't enjoy it, he would let us know (as he does with plenty of other things). Although its a health violation, so is not washing hands for employees at restaurants or what about all these restaurants that get a grade of "B" or lower? That implies they have some violation. I just needed to vent. Thanks for listening!!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

personally i wouldnt do it


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm kinda biased because my family owns restaurants.  I've never taken my dogs into a restaurant, even ours. I guess all the health code stuff has been drilled into my head since I was a little girl







. We even had complaints because a woman had her guide dog with her just recently...that's allowed but lots of people just don't like having dogs around. I mean, the guide dog was just sitting at her feet but it gave a lot of customers the heebie jeebies...


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

I have done it, though in most cases the other customers and the owners were not aware that my bag had a dog in it. Tiki loves to go in his bag and he will just lay there and chew on a bone or sleep. I often feed him little treats while we are eating and he stays quiet. Most often I do this because we are traveling for a day or more and I don't want to leave him in the car.

In most of Europe dogs are allowed most anywhere people are. They are well behaved and well cared for. 

I believe most people who want to take their dog into a restaurant or other public place are doing so because the animal is well cared for and very loved. My dog behaves better then most children in public places. People often let their kids run around restaurants, climb on the booths and crawl on the floors. I have also witnessed parents putting their child on service counter, wet diaper and all. These actions are much more disturbing and unsanitary than my dog sleeping in a bag that I carry into a resteraunt. 

Just so other moms and dads know I am not against children, I have two of my own and I never let them behave in the manor I mentioned above.... both of my children and my dog are very well trained    .

Well, I will get off of my soap box now... sorry for the long winded post,














but this is one of those "pet" peeves I have.

Judi


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I've done it....







I haven't done it recently though. My husband HATES it when I do...he hates it when I bring him into stores too.. 

-c


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

Vinny goes everywhere with me. In our town it is common to go for coffee every day, so we use the don't ask don't tell. He is much happier being in his bag beside me than being left alone. So he has been to coffee shops, fancy restaurants, malls, grocery shopping, you name it he has been there. He is clean, quiet and content.


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

Zoey goes everywhere with me: restaurants, movies, grocery stores, libraries, etc.

She is quiet and clean and the bag is completely enclosed. I don't see any germs 'leaking' out of her bag. 

So people think I am crazy. The way I look at it, she with me. Period.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I would not do it unless they allow it. My reason for this, I have a friend that is very, very allergic to dogs and cats. Some people just have very bad allergies to certain animals. It kind of the same thing as now they do not allow peanuts in schools.
I have been to a few restaurants that allow dogs but that was in Collinwood , Ontario.
Mind you I have taken our puppies in block buster for 10 min. I run in and out.
I don't leave them in the car.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Boy, a lot of it must depend on where you live. Here, people bring their small dogs with them everywhere. I take our puppy all over...to lunch, shopping, the mall, etc. I have never been told not to bring her in, except for the post office! I do always check before I go somewhere new. and if they say no, then I usually don't go. I think it's one thing to bring a large dog into a restaurant....and quite another to have a small dog in a carrier with no potential for escape. If you are comfortable doing it, and the establishment doesn't object, then by all means go ahead and bring your pup in!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@May 6 2005, 11:23 AM
> *I would not do it unless they allow it.  My reason for this,  I have a friend that is very, very allergic to dogs and cats.  Some people just have very bad allergies to certain animals.  It kind of the same thing as now they do not allow peanuts in schools.
> I have been to a few restaurants that allow dogs but that was in Collinwood , Ontario.
> Mind you I have taken our puppies in block buster for 10 min.  I run in and out.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I have a bigger problem with cigarette smoking in restaurants....I can handle dogs (I too am highly allergic) but cigarettes are in a different category all together!


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

I do not do it unless I have the permission of the resturant. My thinking is this, in an area food is served having a non-service dog can be a violation. I would not want to be the reason a resteraunt is fined. Who knows who is there while you are eating. The other reason, my dogs aren't allowed to be around the table at home while we are eating so....


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@May 6 2005, 12:24 PM
> *Boy, a lot of it must depend on where you live.  Here, people bring their small dogs with them everywhere.  I take our puppy all over...to lunch, shopping, the mall, etc.  I have never been told not to bring her in, except for the post office!  I do always check before I go somewhere new. and if they say no, then I usually don't go.  I think it's one thing to bring a large dog into a restaurant....and quite another to have a small dog in a carrier with no potential for escape.  If you are comfortable doing it, and the establishment doesn't object, then by all means go ahead and bring your pup in!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=60414*


[/QUOTE]

I agree with that. In collenwood it was so cute. They even gave the puppy a plate and he was sitting at the table. It was a very cute little dog. 
We were kind of upset cause when we called the hotel they said no dogs and then when we got there people had there dogs with them.








Cigarettes bug me a lot too, my eyes start to water badly and then burn.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I am glad to hear that I am not the only one sneaking Miko into restaurants. We usually use the "don't ask don't tell" policy too. 

As far as people being allergic, I don't think our clean baby completely covered in a bag and very far from most people in the same room would cause allergies. On the other hand, second hand smoke will cause lung cancer.

I am done with the other forum. I used to still check posts there sometimes, but the people there are completely rude and nasty. On this topic, I was called "he" (not sure why) and that I was trying to be like "Jessica Simpson" (who I have never even heard of until recently) and that I was so "pretentious". Of course this is the same poster who said buying distilled water for your dog is wasting too much money. This forum is so much better. I realize that this is a controversial topic, but why the personal attacks?


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I used to do it ALLLL the time!















I cant anymore because kodie barks!! When kodie was still really young he wouldnt make a sound... so it was easy to take him anywhere in a bag. He would just sleep while we ate.


----------



## suzanne (Nov 23, 2004)

i take canaille everywhere and most of the time she's not even on a leash let alone a carrier. she follows my every step and never barks. the butcher shop (her favorite), the fruit store, the deli, pastry shop, hardware store, grocery store (she sits in the grocery cart in the kid's spot), pharmacy, the bank, the post office (dogs are not allowed but they love her there, they even weighed her on the scale: 4 pounds), the dentist, doctor's office (turned out the dr. wanted a maltese and we talked about maltese for half an hour!), planes, trains, boats, buses, subways, scooter. i even took her to the movie theatre although that was not planned, spur of the moment type of thing.
she always travels on my lap in public transport, including planes. we have never had any trouble in hotels and restaurants except in USA. never have i encountered such intolerance towards dogs. no dogs allowed in parks, on beaches, on boardwalk let alone restaurants and/or hotels. canaille was not even allowed in the gated community where i was staying (i had no choice about that location), so i had to hide her everytime i went through that gate (every single day for 3 months). needless to say, she is an expert at laying low although outside of USA this particular skill rarely comes handy anymore.
do i understand the no-dog restaurant law? when i consider the filthy hygiene of so many of these establishments, i have to scratch my head. personnally, i'm more concerned about cockroaches, rats, flies and foods left out on slimy restaurant counters than i am about a lil dog sitting in his/her carrier. and don't fool yourselves, you'd be surprised at what goes on even in these fancy restaurants kitchens. oh well, as long as dogs are not allowed on the premises, we must be safe.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

No way would I do it. Puddles would smell the food and bark or hear kids and bark. I don't want the hassle of being asked to leave or making me mad. 

We have taken Puddles on day trips and prior us going in a restaurant he would get to potty, water and several treats. Hubby will sneak out and check on him, hes always laying in his bed sleeping.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by suzanne_@May 6 2005, 12:21 PM
> *do i understand the no-dog restaurant law? when i consider the filthy hygiene of so many of these establishments, i have to scratch my head. personnally, i'm more concerned about cockroaches, rats, flies and foods left out on slimy restaurant counters  than i am about a lil dog sitting in his/her carrier. and don't fool yourselves, you'd be surprised at what goes on even in these fancy restaurants kitchens. oh well, as long as dogs are not allowed on the premises, we must be safe.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


This is my point exactly. Although wedo eat out, I am fully aware that restaurants aren't always following health code violations...meats being left out, employees washing hands, etc. Its hard to believe that a little dog would really compromise the cleansiness (or lack of it) in a an establishment.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't understand the logic behind the no dog here in the US either. I come from France and there you can take your dog almost everywhere you want to. You can even sit him on a chair at the table and they will bring a plate for him. And nobody will be annoyed by it.

I don't take Alex here anywhere because my husband does not want to brake the rules. And anyway, he is more comfortable at home then in a bag. But we sure would appreciate being able to take him inside a restaurant when we are on the road. 

My daughter is general manager at a restaurant and she will let people sit with their dog on the patio. She personally would not mind inside but cannot risk the business being fined if someone will complain.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i did it ALL THE TIME!!!









screw what everyone says....the only reason i stopped doing it is because we couldnt fit gruffi in the carrier anymore.







seriously...when we got gruffi when he was 5 weeks---we took him EVERYWHERE with us and the girls...it stopped by the time he was like 7 weeks old. ....just because he didnt fit! 

ellie didnt really like it, but sprite LOVED being with me at all times. we took sprite shopping, to restaurants, the movies...everywhere!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

i can kinda see both ways on this issue.

on one hand, i take lucy into restaurants all the time and she is always welcome even when she is visible. yay melbourne!! i'd be a little angry being asked to leave

on the other hand, i do respect that some people just have big problems fathoming a dog in a restaurant. like, there are just some things that are hard to overcome, and a dog, regardless of whether its in a bag, just might BOTHER certain people.

that being said, i'll continue to bring lucy w/ me when i go out


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

I'd take Princess to many places including a restaurant IF she can just sit still in her carrier..... -_- She hates her expensive LV carrier.







She just hates being inside of her carrier for some reason. She rather me carry her around in my arms. Such a baby...Therefore, I can't take her to places where they don't allow dogs. -_- How did u all train ur dogs to sit still?


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

as much as i would like to have the company of a buttercup while i eat, i dont take her into restaurants with me. it's not worth the risk for me. i really dont think buttercup would be happy staying in a carrier where she couldnt be an active part of what's going on. she'd be quiet, sure, but happy? no way. she enjoys being the center of attention entirely way too much to be in a bag under the table, LOL. 

though she loves to go places, and i love to have her with me, i dont take her just anywhere unless i know they will enjoy her company. she also really likes her bed in the kitchen, lol, so i dont ever feel bad gating her in there when i leave! if i forget to put the gate up, she will automatically go in there and stay until i come home and walk into the kitchen to get her. she's such a princess like that LOLOLOL

ann marie and the "as a matter of fact, yes, i AM the center of the universe" buttercup


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

We love to take summer every where Yes we've taken her into the rest. in her bag , under the table she's so tiny no one see's her , Took her to the movies one time slept threw all the action :lol: Took her shopping in Santa Barbara Ca EVERYONE has dogs there and they take them everywhere We were in Norstroms and Summer was in her carry on bag in the shoe dept, and a lady sits down next to us and her Shitzu? spelling? sits right next to her while she tries on shoes the help just pets the dog and its no big deal LOVED IT








If we can take her with us







we're going to WE ARE FAMILY







:lol:


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

theresa...now i want to live in santa barbara! lol.









san diego was cool because they didnt even mind gruffi! it was awesome going to their mall and taking gruffi to the outside restaurant and going inside the stores.









now he's bad







lol

to train your malt to stay in the carrier: sprite and ellie LOVE bully sticks. and when they were little...they were only allowed to chew them if they were in their carriers.







when they got used to their carrier...they could have the bully stick whenever they wanted.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lani_@May 6 2005, 09:11 PM
> *I'd take Princess to many places including a restaurant IF she can just sit still in her carrier..... -_- She hates her expensive LV carrier.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Lani,

We didn't train him. He just normally stays quiet (until he sees big dogs). I am not sure how this 
happened. But try giving her some chewies or treats she likes while in the carrier.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

I only did it if I am like out of town and cant leave Sunny in the hotel room. I did it a lot during the hurricans because no one cared then.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@May 7 2005, 12:58 PM
> *We never do it.. It just isn't allowed here so I don't even bother to try.  I'm always going on about how I wish more places were dog friendly but my husband brought up a good point.. a lot of people in the US *don't* pamper or take care of their dogs and if places allowed pets they would probably have every kind of mangy icky dirty dog hanging out in their establishment because people would just bring whatever dog they had.  I see it at Petsmart here all the time.. from nasty filthy dogs to sick dogs, everyone brings their dog there because it's allowed.  Consider how many people bring their filthy, ill behaved children places now and imagine those same people bringing their dog places... if they can't take the time to clean their children up and teach them how to act correctly, you can only imagine what their dogs must be like.
> 
> But I still wish more places were dog friendly.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I'm not so sure I see that many filthly, ill behaved children...aside from my own....but I do agree with the number of poorly kept animals in this country. I think we treat animals horribly, as a nation, and we should be ashamed. I don't see a lot of large dogs unless I'm either at the vet or in Petsmart. Our Petsmart is in a fairly upscale area, so we don't see too many down and out doggies. But I can tell you that our local shelter is always full of unwanted, abused, neglected animals. It is so sad.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

I don't understand how a guide dog, that walks around outside, can not be a health risk in a restaurant but a little dog that has been in a carrier the whole time and is totally clean, feet included, can be a health risk. I don't obey rules that I find illogical and stupid. If I want to bring my dog inside, I'll do it. If they say no, they won't be seeing any of my money, EVER. On the other hand, places that welcome my dog/s see quite a bit of my money quite often.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

nc's mommy! where have you been hiding?!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I haven't done it but I think the "health" excuse is ridculous. Why not allow a dog as long as he/she is in a carrier? Why is it a health risk in a restaurant and not in our homes.... heck if it was a health risk being around a dog while you eat, we'd all be dead by now. I wish dogs, as long as they are in carriers, could go everywhere we go.... wouldn't that be great!


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@May 7 2005, 07:27 PM
> *  Why is it a health risk in a restaurant and not in our homes.... heck if it was a health risk being around a dog while you eat, we'd all be dead by now.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=60768*


[/QUOTE]


LOL


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> a lot of people in the US *don't* pamper or take care of their dogs and if places allowed pets they would probably have every kind of mangy icky dirty dog hanging out in their establishment because people would just bring whatever dog they had. I see it at Petsmart here all the time.. from nasty filthy dogs to sick dogs, everyone brings their dog there because it's allowed. Consider how many people bring their filthy, ill behaved children places now and imagine those same people bringing their dog places... if they can't take the time to clean their children up and teach them how to act correctly, you can only imagine what their dogs must be like.[/B]


No you would'nt. You would see only pampered pets. The only dogs you see in restaurants in France are the pampered ones, not the other ones. The people who don't care about their dog don't want to be bothered by them when going out to have a good time.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lani+May 7 2005, 11:14 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=60788
[/B][/QUOTE]

AND what about cigarette smoke. Until not long ago, you could be trying to eat or grocery shop, while a cloud of carcinogenic cigarette smoke floated around you. Even now, if I pick up something to go in a restaurant, I have to go in to the bar to pick it up and they allow smoking in the bar and I have to deal with that while waiting for my food. So, heck... I would much rather have a dog in a restaurant than cigarette smoke.

However, I do think dogs should be enclosed and be no more than a certain size because can you imagine a collie in a restaurant sitting near you who decides to shake ....there would be dander and hair.... everywhere! Not necesarily "dangerous".... just unappetizing.

I'm sure it is just easier for the powers that be to just say "no dogs" and not have to deal with it.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I have taken my kids to restaurants on very rare occasions. This usually happens when I don't have the option to take them home. For example, I was on a trip in San Francisco with Nibbler. I did not want to leave him in the hotel while I was out so I had him with me the whole day and eventually I took him to the restaurant.

In general, I will only take my kids to a restaurant if they have a patio. I would sit with them outside in the patio.

I try to be respectful to non-dog lovers which find it absolutely disgusting to have a dog in the restaurant.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Saratoga is a fairly dog friendly place and we have often taken ours to eat with us in the outside patios without a problem. We'll see dogs of all sizes--someone walks around with a gorgeous, humoungous great dane...and there's a fairly large doberman who's a regular. We see many dogs with their families, both on the streets, on restaurant patios, and in the parks. All of them are beautifully cared for. 

I don't think I have seen one single neglected or dirty dog out and about. I am sure they exist out here, but aren't taken anywhere with their families. 

This said, I* really * wish the US were more dog friendly overall, and I just don't believe the health clause. There are very, very few diseases transmitted from dog to human. Humans are the ones that are dangerous to us! Human germs are far more of a threat. And none of us have any idea about the hygiene or lack thereof of fellow restaurant goers (or worse, the kitchen staff!).

In most Western European countries, you can take your dog, regardless of size, in restaurants and cafes, and on public transportation--be it buses, trains, or other. It is obviously neither a health hazard or other danger there. Why would it be so here?


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I also agree that the health issues are far more dangerous from human to human, and pretty non-existant from dog to human. As K&C's mom said if dogs were a health isssue we'd all be dead!

Florida has areas that are more dog-friendly than others. We frequently travel to the Keys and they are *very* dog friendly. I have never snuck Chloe into any restaurants mostly because my husband doesn't like breaking the rules, and also because she's never been that quiet or still. For now we stick with places that have outdoor seating. We also try to sit kind of 'off' to ourselves so we're not in anyone's way. I know I appreciate when people with small or noisey children do that, so I think it's a considerate thing to do.

I really wish there were some way to have something like a "traveling pass" or something similar to a handicapped parking pass, that would allow for special circumstances when you're traveling with your dog. I know often times you can get a handicapped parking pass that is temporary when you have been injured (i.e. when I broke my ankle) and it would be wonderful to have something along the same lines. Here in Florida if you are traveling during the times of extreme heat, leaving a dog in the car is NOT an option. It would be nice if those places that don't want your dog (even outside) would be required to make an exception at least on their outdoor patios. There are a few restaurants we've encountered that won't let you sit with your dog - even OUTSIDE. That I find a little ridiculous, especially if you're traveling and concerned about extreme weather or safety.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SylphidesMom_@May 8 2005, 09:31 AM
> *I am sure they exist out here, but aren't taken anywhere with their families.
> 
> This said, I really  wish the US were more dog friendly overall, and I just don't believe the health clause.  There are very, very few diseases transmitted from dog to human.  Humans are the ones that are dangerous to us!  Human germs are far more of a threat.  And none of us have any idea about the hygiene or lack thereof of fellow restaurant goers (or worse, the kitchen staff!).
> ...


[/QUOTE]

That's my whole point. I think there are lots of people who get sick from eating at restaurants (we just don't always hear about it) and its definitely not from having a dog there but because employees don't care or whatever other reason. And also, I was wondering how many restaurants actually closed down because a health inspector came by and there was a dog there? I am sure lots more places have closed down to serious health violations in the kitchen.

And as other people have said, only pampered dogs would be taken into restaurants because people consider these dogs as part of their family. The ones that are neglected, dirty, etc just wouldn't be taken.


----------



## suzanne (Nov 23, 2004)

the health issue has more to do with intolerance than health. dogs are allowed on planes where food is served but somehow they don't appear to be a risk there. when have we ever heard of any dog causing health related problems to any restaurant patrons (or anyone for that matter)? if that were the case, do you really think dogs would be tolerated in france and many other countries that allow pets in restaurants?
in india, they allow cows everywhere for crying out loud!

dogs, like kids, can be a nuisance anywhere if they are ill-behaved. unlike kids, dogs will relieve themselves anywhere and some (many) irresponsible owners will not pick up after them and/or control their potentially dangerous animal. the problem lies with the human, not the dog. common sense, courtesy and social responsibility are available to everyone but many are above all that or plain ignorant. dogs in general and responsible dog owners in particular pay the price. ask the people from ontario where pit bulls are now banned. whose fault is that?

i live in montreal which is extremely dog friendly. however, in one particular district, dogs are not allowed in any park. why? because the people living in that area have successfully pressured their district's city hall. it appears orthodox jews do not tolerate dogs. this is not a racist comment, it simply reflects the reality in that little jewish community. the fact that the politicians bent over backwards to accomodate them is very telling.
each culture and sub-culture have a threshold of tolerance (high or low) and laws that reflect it. i for one have no problem breaking a no-dog law that i consider biased or ridiculous. canaille and i are a set and no law will cramp our style. i too will take my business elsewhere when confronted to intolerance


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by suzanne_@May 8 2005, 11:41 AM
> *it appears orthodox jews do not tolerate dogs. this is not a racist comment, it simply reflects the reality in that little jewish community. the fact that the politicians bent over backwards to accomodate them is very telling.
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=60903*


[/QUOTE]

I know that you didn't mean it as a racist comment but I don't think that most jews feel that way about dogs. We are jewish and we certainly love dogs. It probably does vary by communities but I don't think its always the case with orthodox jews.


----------



## suzanne (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw_@May 8 2005, 03:03 PM
> *It probably does vary by communities but I don't think its always the case with orthodox jews.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=60907*


[/QUOTE]

i did not imply that orthodox jews at large do not tolerate dogs. frankly, i would not know. i simply noted that this particular community had enough political clout to have the parks restricted to people only. it's more telling about our local politicians than it is about orthodox jews.
and if you've heard anything about our national politicians, you'll realize they are not any better. 
but let's not digress...


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

I have to admit.







I bring Rudy with me everywhere I go.I haven't been to the movies with him but at some point I'm sure I will bring there as well.I think that businesses need to get use to seeing furbabies out with there families because more and more people are taking them with the family on outings.In Eroupe it's nothing to see them all over the place.Even sitting in the laps of thier Mummies at a upscale resturant.My baby has less germs than some of the people that go out to eat!







If he's not welcomed when he's with us we change resturants.







There are times when just me and hubby go out to dinner and thats when we go to eat at places that are in question of Rudy.Just like when our children were young we would go to places in the day with the whole family and some times at night just me and him.It works the same with Rudy!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I was told by someone that if we say our dog is a "service animal" then we could take her everywhere. It was actually a bus driver who stopped her city bus, got out and went crazy for my puppy. She said that they, as drivers, are told not to question anyone with a service dog!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

lol.. serving your need for companionship!?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NC's Mom_@May 7 2005, 10:04 PM
> *I don't understand how a guide dog, that walks around outside, can not be a health risk in a restaurant but a little dog that has been in a carrier the whole time and is totally clean, feet included, can be a health risk. *










Very good point!! 

-c


----------



## Jimmi (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@May 6 2005, 12:44 PM
> *I used to do it ALLLL the time!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I sneak both my Malte's up into a high rise office building every day. They love the elevator ride 17 floors up. There's a no-pet policy in my building. I take them pretty much everywhere (from shopping malls to nail appointments) but only to restaurants that have outdoor seating and never to a grocery store. As much as I want to, I respect other diners who aren't animal lovers like me. 

It's also kind of a health issue with me. The other day I was at a Panda Express and a girl and her boyfriend came in with a little chihuahua. One server was oohing and awwing it along with petting it...then she goes back behind the counter and says "May I help you"? I'm no prude by far but I did get grossed out by that. I thought of reporting her but I didn't want them to lose her job


----------

